# In-Cabin Air Filter



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

Anyone replaced their in-cabin air filter on their Maxima? If so, where is it located and how do you replace it?

Did you have to replace it or can you just clean it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I would think that its similar to the Altima in that you will find the location in the glove box. Basically it would involve droping the glove box door down, remove a panel and out comes the filter. Take a look and see if its there, I can email you the instructions for the Altima as a reference if needed.


----------



## arak123 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Not worth replacing. Just remove it.*

The cabin filter is behind the glove box. To get to it, the whole glove box (glove box door and surrounding casing) has to be removed. About 4 or 5 screws in total. My nissan dealer wanted $80 to do this. I found a website which shows how <<http://www.greghome.com/Greg's%20Garage/2002MaxSE/In-Cabin%20Microfilter%20Change.htm>>
I searched for "in cabin filter nissan" on the web.

I'm not about to pay someone $80 to change a filter. I did it myself but ended up just removing the filter without replacing it. Not worth it.

Cars have been running fine for years without in cabin filters. I don't see why they need them now. Haven't noticed any difference.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

arak123 said:


> The cabin filter is behind the glove box. To get to it, the whole glove box (glove box door and surrounding casing) has to be removed. About 4 or 5 screws in total. My nissan dealer wanted $80 to do this. I found a website which shows how <<http://www.greghome.com/Greg's%20Garage/2002MaxSE/In-Cabin%20Microfilter%20Change.htm>>
> I searched for "in cabin filter nissan" on the web.
> 
> I'm not about to pay someone $80 to change a filter. I did it myself but ended up just removing the filter without replacing it. Not worth it.
> ...


cough, cough, croak ............. guess thats why, jk, lol


----------



## charliekilothree (Feb 7, 2004)

arak123 said:


> The cabin filter is behind the glove box. To get to it, the whole glove box (glove box door and surrounding casing) has to be removed. About 4 or 5 screws in total. My nissan dealer wanted $80 to do this. I found a website which shows how <<http://www.greghome.com/Greg's%20Garage/2002MaxSE/In-Cabin%20Microfilter%20Change.htm>>
> I searched for "in cabin filter nissan" on the web.
> 
> I'm not about to pay someone $80 to change a filter. I did it myself but ended up just removing the filter without replacing it. Not worth it.
> ...


The filter actually keeps the dirt and other airborne particles from passing completely through the ventilation system. When I cleaned my stock filter last year, there was a bunch of dirt and pinenuts in between the pleats. I remember having dirt from previous cars blow into my eyes sometimes when I turned the fan on high speed. While cars have been doing fine in the past w/o filters, they are better IMHO with in cabin filters.


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

charliekilothree said:


> The filter actually keeps the dirt and other airborne particles from passing completely through the ventilation system. When I cleaned my stock filter last year, there was a bunch of dirt and pinenuts in between the pleats. I remember having dirt from previous cars blow into my eyes sometimes when I turned the fan on high speed. While cars have been doing fine in the past w/o filters, they are better IMHO with in cabin filters.



:thumbup:


----------



## Gixxer (Oct 9, 2004)

I am the IT Director for a large dealership (14 Franchises) one of which is a Nissan dealer. FYI: These filters sell at my employee cost for approx. $21.00


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

i dont suppose you could hook it up?


----------



## crispofurm (Aug 8, 2005)

*that is not a smart idea*



arak123 said:


> The cabin filter is behind the glove box. To get to it, the whole glove box (glove box door and surrounding casing) has to be removed. About 4 or 5 screws in total. My nissan dealer wanted $80 to do this. I found a website which shows how <<http://www.greghome.com/Greg's%20Garage/2002MaxSE/In-Cabin%20Microfilter%20Change.htm>>
> I searched for "in cabin filter nissan" on the web.
> 
> I'm not about to pay someone $80 to change a filter. I did it myself but ended up just removing the filter without replacing it. Not worth it.
> ...


They may have been running fine for years but nowadays the air's more polluted, there air more illnesses going around and cabin air filters do more than just keep out the pine needles and dust. They filter out contaminants up to .5 microns(the average human hair is 80-100 microns by the way). They also keep the blower motor and air conditioning and heating system free of contaminants to extend the life of these components. So if you want to not only damage the air conditioning system but breathe in pollen, ragweed and other unseeable air pollutants be my guest but be warned, it could be more hazardous than you think.


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

*Filter related*

Guys, slightly off thread but what's the filter that is at the very front of the engine bay? Plastic case directly behind the grill?

I bought from an owner who claimed hugely important to change regularly. Any intell?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

I know this is late in the game, but here's another good cabin filter cleaning/replacing write-up for those of ya who need it. 

http://www.innerbean.com/housecor/cabin_filter.html


----------

